
Why Do So Many Women Who Study Engineering Leave the Field? - nathan_long
https://hbr.org/2016/08/why-do-so-many-women-who-study-engineering-leave-the-field
======
nathan_long
"Women make up 20% of engineering graduates, but it’s been estimated that
nearly 40% of women who earn engineering degrees either quit or never enter
the profession...

When working with male classmates, for example, they often spoke of being
relegated to doing routine managerial and secretarial jobs, and of being
excluded from the “real” engineering work...

This second round of gender stereotyping in the workplace, coupled with
unchallenging projects, blatant sexual harassment, and greater isolation from
supportive networks, leads many female students to revisit their ambitions.
Women begin to question whether engineering is what they really want to do."

~~~
nathan_long
Evidence that diversity on a team means better ideas and outcomes:
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-diversity-
make...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-diversity-makes-us-
smarter/)

------
throwaway_java
I strongly recommend that people think about workplace diversity when
considering job offers. Explicitly ask about during recruitment phases and
think seriously about passing on roles where the teams are dominated by young
white males.

I'm currently in a dev team 60:40 females:males and with a good mix of
skills/ages/cultures and it's really great.

